# Fehler mit Eclipse Android Plugin



## Alph0r (22. Jun 2011)

Wenn ich versuche das ADT bei Eclipse einzufügen, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software currently installed: Shared profile 1.0.0.1308763589302 (SharedProfile_SDKProfile 1.0.0.1308763589302)
  Missing requirement: Shared profile 1.0.0.1308763589302 (SharedProfile_SDKProfile 1.0.0.1308763589302) requires 'SharedProfile_SDKProfile [1.0.0.1308762853458]' but it could not be found

Ich habe bereits versucht das ADT manuel downzuloaden, das hat das Problem nicht behoben.


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Jun 2011)

Fehlende Updatepages nicht aktiviert?


----------



## Alph0r (22. Jun 2011)

Hab alle Seiten, die in Eclipse aufgelistet sind, aktiviert. Ich habe außerdem 3 Seiten für das ADT geaddet und das ADT manuel downgeloadet. Meine Firewall war aus.


----------



## Alph0r (23. Jun 2011)

Nachdem keiner der Tipps aus dem Internet geholfen hat, hab ich das Android SDK deinstalliert, mein Eclipse gelöscht und eine neue Version downgeloadet. Jetzt scheint alles zu funktionieren.


----------

